# Another Funky Original



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

This one came out of the blue (Strut (Trio Style)) - I was listening to some of the Siggi Baldursson drum loops I have and really got inspired. He is an awesome drummer if you ever get a chance to listen to him play - has a really big drum sound and does some really cool stuff. 

I used my Kramer on the two heavier leads (its pretty obvious) and my G&L for the clean stuff. The second heavy solo is done straight into my Boss recorder with one of their amp simulators. I was just goofing around one night trying to get some ideas and decided to keep the one solo. The amp simulator was actually really screechy but I used my neck pickup and it came out okay :0) - I was a little heavy on the whammy on that solo too...haha

Anyways - always fun to play and write.

http://www.reverbnation.com/eplay/artist_1377960


----------



## PulienJier (Dec 5, 2014)

Does not work for me


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Whoops - sorry about that. I always screw that up - I changed the link in the original post. I think it should work now.


----------

